# HR21-700 Playback Freeze



## maarten (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seen a few people mention some similar issues on these threads but no responses:

I cannot seem to have my HR21-700 playback recorded content reliably. It seems that if it has to record on both tuners for some period of time (or maybe just be on for some period of time) the unit freezes on playback within the first few seconds.

Has anyone else seen this issue? Can everyone record and playback without issue? If you have the same issue, can you reply here?

thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

First thing to try is resetting your DVR, which often clears up problems like this. Also, review the "Issues Thread" for your software version at the top of this forum.


----------



## maarten (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.
I tried both actually.
The issues forum shows some folks mentioning similar problems in their posts but no one seems to mention a fix. Should I repost in that thread maybe?
The reset does clear the problem but I cannot believe that they would release a box that is so unstable that I need to do a reset every time I want to watch some recorded content.
I have updated to the latest version of the software (or at least the box forced me to) but this has never solved the problem.

thanks


----------



## mlotziii (Dec 29, 2007)

Just had the same problem and it started today. I was thinking this wa sbecause the unit was hot because it had been in use for the past 5 hours ... but the unit is sitting alone on a shelf with nothing else around it so I see no reason for it to overheat.


----------



## maarten (Dec 29, 2007)

mlotziii said:


> Just had the same problem and it started today. I was thinking this wa sbecause the unit was hot because it had been in use for the past 5 hours ... but the unit is sitting alone on a shelf with nothing else around it so I see no reason for it to overheat.


I thought the same, it was sitting with a PS3 ontop of it, but I moved it to its own spot. No change, just as unstable.

I was wondering if my receiver has something to do with this. My DVR outputs to an Onkyo receiver (SR805) which has an HDMI 1.3 input which it then subsequently outputs to the TV. 
Because of my setup, I would rather not re-wire my setup, can you confirm if this is happening on your setup and you don't have a receiver (or other HDMI switch) between the DVR and TV?

thanks


----------



## wxman1969 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine has started to do the same thing today. Never saw this before and I've had the unit just over 2 months now.


----------



## HD Nut (Dec 30, 2007)

I got mine on 12/26 and it does the same thing. Don't know what the probelm is, but Directv is going to send me a new box. I have also had a problem with the hr21 being "frozen". Whne trying to resume a recorded program, the dvr takes me back to the beginning of the show, not to where i last viewed it. very irritating. The problem is these new hr21's are so unstable. i really miss my hr10-250 tivo product, and it has only been four days now.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup, I started seeing this a few days ago with my H21. Resetting makes it work for awhile (an hour, or possibly a few hours), then the same thing happens. I am away from home at the moment but will be calling Directv when I return home if the problem persists.


----------



## Munkus (Dec 30, 2007)

Just had my HR21-700 installed two days ago. Played back a few recorded programs just fine, then last night encountered the playback freeze described in this thread. A reset solved the problem (for now) but it's rather discouraging. If the problem returns I'll call about getting a replacement. I'm guessing by the relatively little noise about this problem in the forums that it's not widespread...I hope. Can't say I miss my old HR10 though. I replaced that box several times due to various problems. I'm tempted to switch to Dish Network at this point... wish me luck!


----------



## maarten (Dec 29, 2007)

Its interesting, that more of these folks have started to see this issue recently.

I am new to the DirecTV thing, is there a way to maybe downgrade the version of the firmware? It seems that the latest update might have been the cause?

thanks


----------



## HD Nut (Dec 30, 2007)

any word on what this problem is and if there is a current fix? it seems to happen on a daily basis with mine. i reset the hr21-700 and it works, but it's a pain to have to reset it everytime it decides to freeze


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

HD Nut said:


> any word on what this problem is and if there is a current fix? it seems to happen on a daily basis with mine. i reset the hr21-700 and it works, but it's a pain to have to reset it everytime it decides to freeze


 IT's happening with mine also.            :nono: :nono: :nono:   :nono: :nono: :nono2:


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

HD Nut said:


> any word on what this problem is and if there is a current fix? it seems to happen on a daily basis with mine. i reset the hr21-700 and it works, but it's a pain to have to reset it everytime it decides to freeze


 IT's happening with mine also.            :nono: :nono: :nono:   :nono: :nono: :nono2:  

Yes I have reset a few times. 2 tonight as a matter of fact but why should I even have to reset it at all, It should work right in the first place!!!!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had this problem a few times recently on my HR20-700. The HR21 hasn't done it yet. A menu reset didn't help but I unplugged power for a few hours and that solved the problem. Maybe that will work on your HR21 also.


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine is doing the same thing. I have had a HR20-100 for about 6 months and I haven't had any problems with it. The HR21-700 has been installed for a few days and I'm having a problem similar to the problems that you guys are having. 

My box will freeze on a picture for several minutes at a time, but will unfreeze itself without requiring a reboot. Also I have seen several severe instances of pixilization, but the signal is fine and the other box is working great. One other problem is the box will stop responding (but the picture still plays) to the remote for 30 or so seconds at a time and queue up all of the commands and go crazy when it starts to respond.. 

I have tried resetting the box, swapping it with the other box, and even performing the reset everything option in the menu, but I'm still having the problem intermittently. The box will work fine for several hours at a time then it will start to act up. I called DirecTV and they're sending a tech...

If this helps, I have the box set to 720p and native is off. It is hooked up to a Sony KDF-e42a10 TV via a HDMI cable. I also have it hooked up to a stereo receiver through an optical cable.


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

My HR21-700 did this to me last night. It was the first time it has happened, but I have only had the receiver for a few weeks. I had to unplug the box and restart it. I'm not going to be happy if I have to keep doing this.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

maarten said:


> I have seen a few people mention some similar issues on these threads but no responses:
> 
> I cannot seem to have my HR21-700 playback recorded content reliably. It seems that if it has to record on both tuners for some period of time (or maybe just be on for some period of time) the unit freezes on playback within the first few seconds.
> 
> ...


I have had my HR21 for a few months and it has been working flawlessly. A hard freeze during playback happened to me for the first time last night. A "Red Button" reset fixed the problem.

I couldn't help but notice that most of the posters on this thread that said they had this problem, including me, are in California. I blamed mine on the severe weather we were having at the time. Might that be the cause for some of you, as well?


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

sailermon said:


> I have had my HR21 for a few months and it has been working flawlessly. A hard freeze during playback happened to me for the first time last night. A "Red Button" reset fixed the problem.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that most of the posters on this thread that said they had this problem, including me, are in California. I blamed mine on the severe weather we were having at the time. Might that be the cause for some of you, as well?


 I really don't think it's regional but who really knows! A week ago I scheduled an appointment for today and the installer came out and was going through the settings on the HR 21-700 (the old one) and it started making this sound like the hard drive was searching, sort of like when your computer starts to freeze up. I then told him that THAT is the noise it makes when it was freezing/locking up last night. He looked at me and said "that isn't right" and went outside and got another box. So far so good. I was also on the phone last night with D*TV and told them that they will be out here every week if this doesn't clear up. Or I want out of my contract if this keeps up.


----------



## BlueCan (Nov 23, 2007)

I just started having this problem tonight while watching playback on the Ducks/Predators game.

-Patrick


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

I also have the problem -- I'm in Texas. I had an install a few days ago. Saw the problem immediately. Called DirecTV and they sent a replacement HR21. It also has the problem. Both units immediately upgraded to s/w 0x193 (upgraded from 0x168).

So, assuming there are only a small number with this issue, what do we have in common?

I tried both with and without an eSATA drive connected. I have ethernet connected. I was using HDMI output but that produced a bunch of audio static on each channel change that I moved to component (happened with both HR21s, but not with my old DirecTivo) -- I'll go buy a quality cable sometime to see if that helps, but I transgress.

The problem seems to occur when watching a program as it is recording, either by pausing or by starting a program that is still recording. It doesn't happen every time tho.

Once its happened, the only thing that I've found to fix it is to reset (but I haven't waited 10 mins like some).


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

dtv200609 said:


> I also have the problem -- I'm in Texas. I had an install a few days ago. Saw the problem immediately. Called DirecTV and they sent a replacement HR21. It also has the problem. Both units immediately upgraded to s/w 0x193 (upgraded from 0x168).


I get the same issue. Unit just randomly freezes and it can take a very long time for it to come out of the freeze. Happens when using fast forward, play, rewind, and other functions.

I'm on my 3rd unit.  1st unit was replaced due to the problem being reported. 2nd unit was replaced due to a bad tuner in the unit. 3rd unit has the same problems as the 1st unit.

Here's my setup:

HDMI to A/V Receiper
Ethernet connected (but not using it yet)
Nothing else special.. Not using eSATA or anything else.. No CE or anything like that. Just the standard firmware.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dtv200609 said:


> I also have the problem -- I'm in Texas. I had an install a few days ago. Saw the problem immediately. Called DirecTV and they sent a replacement HR21. It also has the problem. Both units immediately upgraded to s/w 0x193 (upgraded from 0x168).
> 
> So, assuming there are only a small number with this issue, what do we have in common?
> 
> ...


Its not what you have in common, it isn't unheard. There is a software fix for being worked on in the CE forum. Mine does not lock up anymore. Be patient it is coming soon hopefully. Also if it locks up in rewind mode let it sit for a couple minutes sometimes it catches itself and starts to work again.


----------



## CooperTwo (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to report another user with the freezing problem. Happened last night (HR21). I've had the box one week. I red-button-restarted it, but it kept happening. So i tired the unplugging restart, and it still kept freezing. Going to call Directv for a new box today.

Man, I miss my HR10.


----------



## FlopShot (Jan 11, 2008)

I got my HR21 installed on Sunday 1/6. We recorded a few programs that night and watched them from the playlist with no problem. On Monday morning, we attempted to watch a few more of the recordings and experienced the freeze on every recording. Restarted and then everything was good. At least until Thursday 1/10, when it froze again attempting to play any of thel recordings. So that's two freezes in 96 hours. That is not acceptable. If the HR21 keeps freezing at the same rate, I'll be moving the HR10-250 back into the main television room and relegating the HR21 to a spare bedroom until they get the software working correctly.


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

Add me to the list of every recording freezing during playback on my HR21. I hope a software fix is in the loop soon!!!


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm on my 3rd hr21-700 with no resolution to the issue. I've tried everything including putting the receiver on a UPS to regulate voltage and changing the remote to RF (??). The only thing all my boxes had in common was the TV. I called Olevia about the TV and they agreed to replace the TV under warranty thinking it my be a video issue on the tv causing a problem via HDMI to the receiver. Who knows. What kind of TVs are you guys using?


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

sTiVo said:


> ... What kind of TVs are you guys using?


Mine's a Sharp Aquos LC-37GB5U.


----------



## BlueCan (Nov 23, 2007)

Mine only seems to have a problem when I use "skip to tic" and/or "skip to end/skip to beginning". I really like "press and hold".

-Patrick "Kidding.... I hate 'press and hold'"


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

BlueCan said:


> Mine only seems to have a problem when I use "skip to tic" and/or "skip to end/skip to beginning".


My problems are usually triggered with remote interaction (30 sec. skip, LIST button, GUIDE button, etc.). It's pretty frustrating to hit the 30 second skip button and have to wait a whole minute of freezing/choppiness to get to that desired point in the recording.


----------



## donm (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm having the same freeze problem on recorded shows and had to do a reset. I just got my HR21-700 3 days ago. If I have anymore problems I will call Directv and get a replacement.


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

donm said:


> I'm having the same freeze problem on recorded shows and had to do a reset. I just got my HR21-700 3 days ago. If I have anymore problems I will call Directv and get a replacement.


As a matter of interest, has the problem gone away for anybody who got a replacement? I have had one replacement that didn't help. I saw somebody already has had two replacements. If it worked for anybody, I'll go play HR21-roulette, but this seems to be a software problem.


----------



## donm (Aug 19, 2003)

dtv200609 said:


> As a matter of interest, has the problem gone away for anybody who got a replacement? I have had one replacement that didn't help. I saw somebody already has had two replacements. If it worked for anybody, I'll go play HR21-roulette, but this seems to be a software problem.


I think I will try and get a HR20 to replace the HR21 if the problems keeps happening. I don't see hardly any freezes with a HR20.


----------



## mduz (Mar 25, 2006)

Just bought (leased) hr21 from Best Buy yesterday. Picture freeze on playback just happened to me also. Had to RBR. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## nschleif (Jul 12, 2006)

HR21 delivered and installed today. I've done 3 resets due to recorded playback freeze after approx. 5 seconds into the show. Never had any issues with my h20 or my non-hd dvr.....


----------



## RogerD (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the same problem in my hr21. I have it connect to my TV with both component and hdmi output. It seems to me that I only see the freeze from the component output but not from the hdmi output. Does any of you having the freeze problem use hdmi?


----------



## smartkl (Jan 21, 2008)

I too have been having the freezing issue. I am connected directly to the TV via HDMI.


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

I am amazed that DTV rolled these units out. I have no idea who is QA this equipment, but they need to be replaced. The unit comes with a spit load of new features - but until they get the basics corrected, these units should never have been mass-produced. It could be a hardware issue (DTV would be screwed)? Or it could just be "cut and paste" programmers rushing to meet a deadline. At any rate, you need to complain to DTV. Don't settle for "They will work out the kinks, just you wait", as given by some of the posters here.

Regards
Dan


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

My HR21 has twice frozen and I wonder why the firmware is so bad? It might be hardware, but I doubt it. An example is today I turned on my tv and it was on CNN HD. I could not do anything with the DVR. No buttons on the remote nor the DVR itself worked. I was still getting good pic and sound though from CNNHD. Hitting power didn't even shut off the DVR. Menu would not bring up the menu etc. TV picture and sound were normal. I had to hit the red reset button in the front right of the DVR. Things work again.

Now also yesterday CNNHD the pic and sound went weird several times. Sound would be all jerky for a few seconds while the picture went all messed up for a few seconds. This went on a few times over 30 minutes or so. Even rewind or fast forward did not help. So I wonder if the feed was that way or the DVR did it.

Sound from fresh prince of bel air the first night i had it, Wednesday was messed up with a little high pitched sound when you heard them talk with using the letter s or similar type sounds. However it happened on other words too sometimes. I did not change the channel to see if it was on others except a commercial on a diff channel to me did not seem to do it. However i only had it on that channel/commercial less then 10 seconds. Then I put it back to fresh prince on nick1. I think this was the nick HD channel. So I don't know what this issue is from. So far since I have not heard the problem.

The problems really are the 1 or 2 times it froze and then the CNNHD audio/video issues for the few minutes here and there thursday night. i was watching anderson 360 at 9pm something.

Mine is recording bagger vance on tnthd and it is frozen. i was able to watch it for a couple seconds. then tried hitting guide etc and nothing happens. then my tv shut off cus of no signal. **** DTV.


----------



## RogerD (Jan 25, 2008)

I called up DTV to request for a replacement. The tech person said they could not do that until I re-format my drive and reproduce the problem. I do not know how reformatting the drive can help. But I will let you know how it goes after I do that.


----------



## nick9742 (Aug 3, 2007)

I was watching a recorded PPV movie last night and this started happening. I did a RBR and that fixed it so far. Can't believe I'm already having a problem..I just got this box over the weekend because of a broken HR20.:nono2:


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, add me to the list. I've had my HR-21 for a week, and have not done a great deal of recording, but so far the 5 or 6 recorded shows have all played back fine. Then last night my son and I were watching the NFL Network when he got a phone call, so I paused it (it wasn't recorded) for about 20 minutes. When I restarted it all was well for a while until I did a rewind, and it froze. Only a red button restart brought it back.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Roger, just tell them you did. They also told me the same thing fopr my R15 and I said I would not since I had stuff to watch. I said the problem is in the software, not fixable by a reformat etc for the issues it had. I *****ed at DTV a lot that phone call. I told them if you won't send me a replacement you can shut me off right now this second. I will not be treated that way at all. So they sent one. I was literally going to have them shut me off if they would not serve me as I AM the customer. I told them I would not lie and tell them I did reformat. They sent one anyway, but only after all the *****ing I did.


----------



## nibyak (Dec 7, 2005)

RogerD said:


> I called up DTV to request for a replacement. The tech person said they could not do that until I re-format my drive and reproduce the problem. I do not know how reformatting the drive can help. But I will let you know how it goes after I do that.


The next time you call them, just tell them that the unit won't even power up. I went through this with an old TIVO unit once and they will keep you on the phone for hours waiting for you to re-do everything that you've already done. If you tell them it won't power up then it's a much quicker call.


----------



## slabo (Jan 14, 2008)

I just had my service installed yesterday (2 HR-21s) and I was watching a movie afterward and I paused the movie for about 15mins. I started watching it again and the HR-21 froze up. I can't recall when exactly it happened, like if it was just after un-pausing the movie. Do you think this is the same thing? I assume since it was running about 15min behind it was basically a recording so I was thinking it might be the same problem. I had to unplug it to get it back and the paused movie was gone since I had not actually recorded it. Missed the end of the movie. Off to a good start here so far DTV. Software version says 0x195. Any advice for a new subscriber?


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem. Nary an issue with several years with the HD Tivo's

Here's my setup:

HR21-700
Panasonic PT-AX100u projector on HDMI
Toslink into Yamaha DSP-A3090 Receiver
I live in Atlanta

This is the 2nd HR21-700 i've had and it's having the same problems. The sofware did update itself. I wonder if this is an issue with the software???


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

okay, i just got of the phone with dtv tech support and i've found a little interesting piece of information...

the guy i was speaking to had never heard of this problem before tonight and i was his second call on the issue. the first guy ALSO had an hr21-700 with the new software. EVERYONE HERE NEEDS TO CALL DTV WHEN THEY HAVE THE ISSUE!! we need to make them aware that this is a problem!

they're sending me another hr21 tomorrow (should be here friday). in a span of 7 days i will have had FIVE different hr21's in my house. never had a problem with the directivos!


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

gtbuzz said:


> okay, i just got of the phone with dtv tech support and i've found a little interesting piece of information...
> 
> the guy i was speaking to had never heard of this problem before tonight and i was his second call on the issue. the first guy ALSO had an hr21-700 with the new software. EVERYONE HERE NEEDS TO CALL DTV WHEN THEY HAVE THE ISSUE!! we need to make them aware that this is a problem!
> 
> they're sending me another hr21 tomorrow (should be here friday). in a span of 7 days i will have had FIVE different hr21's in my house. never had a problem with the directivos!


I've had the HR2x series now for 16 months, and software issues have always been there and continue to be a problem. The core functionality of the unit (i.e. record and watch live TV) is being sacrificed for new feature additions (DOD, media share, interactive gaming) IMO. These extra features are possibly causing conflicts within the system, but there is no way to turn them off to confirm.


----------



## slabo (Jan 14, 2008)

Just had the HR21 lock up again during live tv. Not doing anything just froze. I left it alone to see what would happen and it rebooted on its own. I do have it in a cabinet. Do these things overheat?

I am using HDMI for the connection to the TV. Anyone having this problem using component hookup?


----------



## Shake Well (Apr 12, 2006)

I just had four HR21's and an H20 installed today. The first HR21 has the lock up problem as well were it freezes after a few seconds of playing a recorded show or pausing for a bit and returning to the show.

HR21 to HDMI to Sammy DLP (HLS5687W)

Bah....

*:Update: A fix that worked for me (so far).*

I brought all four 21's downstairs and began systematically hooking each one up, checking for the problem, and then force downloading the 193 to each. The first 21 that started my trouble shooting was cured (so far) by a *hard reset* (pulled power plug) and using the *02468 solution* mentioned in the CE forums forcing the firmware update. So far the Lost 2 hour catch up episode is playing without a hitch when it was unable to play longer than 10 seconds without locking up last night.

So far so good... we'll see if it continues. On to more testing.


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been having the freeze problem on a frequent basis, at least every couple of days. Last Friday I loaded the "Cutting Edge" firmware (0x01F4). Since then, I haven't had a single freeze or spontaneous reboot, and the load has a generally better feel and a few nice features. The CE releases are definitely not for everybody, but at least this implies that DTV are aware of the problem at least in the s/w development area, and when this release or one of its descendants is finally made public, we might see some more stability.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

dtv200609 said:


> I've been having the freeze problem on a frequent basis, at least every couple of days. Last Friday I loaded the "Cutting Edge" firmware (0x01F4). Since then, I haven't had a single freeze or spontaneous reboot, and the load has a generally better feel and a few nice features. The CE releases are definitely not for everybody, but at least this implies that DTV are aware of the problem at least in the s/w development area, and when this release or one of its descendants is finally made public, we might see some more stability.


this last post intrigues me. i'm a newbie here and it's not entirely clear to me. can someone clue me in? (i promise not to call customer service!)


----------



## Shake Well (Apr 12, 2006)

gtbuzz said:


> this last post intrigues me. i'm a newbie here and it's not entirely clear to me. can someone clue me in? (i promise not to call customer service!)


Go to the "Cutting Edge" forum (in the D* main forum near the bottom) and check out the directions for getting involved. Essentially, you are going to force a firmware update by using the 0 2 4 6 8 method when the beta firmware is available during a specific window of time.


----------



## slabo (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, looks like its most likely a software problem. I am also a newbie here but not to beta testing. It is not something I like to do with production machines. I would think this is a MAJOR problem for the average joe who will not be going to the CE releases and just wants their new DVR to work. I do want this new receiver to work so I will see you on the CE forum.

BTW - if I am reading the info screen correctly I have an HR21-200.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

slabo said:


> Ok, looks like its most likely a software problem. I am also a newbie here but not to beta testing. It is not something I like to do with production machines. I would think this is a MAJOR problem for the average joe who will not be going to the CE releases and just wants their new DVR to work. I do want this new receiver to work so I will see you on the CE forum.
> 
> BTW - if I am reading the info screen correctly I have an HR21-200.


that's good info - before that i think everyone had posted regarding a 21-700. dtv said they would get me an hr20 if i continued having the problem. has anyone had luck with those?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

and DTV says to me they can't get me anything specific. they just lie when they say you will get an HR20 as that is what i was told but i got an hr21 anyway. they told me it's impossible to get anything specific. i call em a bunch of freaking liars.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

buggs1a said:


> and DTV says to me they can't get me anything specific. they just lie when they say you will get an HR20 as that is what i was told but i got an hr21 anyway. they told me it's impossible to get anything specific. i call em a bunch of freaking liars.


this is getting reall annoying.... third receiver today. still the same problem. what in the world is going on DTV!?!?!?!?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Did they send you a 20 like they said they would? What are you meaning third receiver?


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

gtbuzz said:


> this is getting reall annoying.... third receiver today. still the same problem. what in the world is going on DTV!?!?!?!?


I think DTV support has only one response when there is a problem a reset won't fix -- send a new receiver. Nobody who has had this problem has reported that a new HR21 fixes it. Nobody has reported having the problem with an HR20. So best I can tell, here is the complete list of solutions:

1. Put up with it until new software is released
2. Keep requesting new receivers until an HR20 shows up
3. Load the next CE release

I'm on a CE release now, and have had no freezes since I loaded it (last Friday).


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

buggs1a said:


> Did they send you a 20 like they said they would? What are you meaning third receiver?


nope, not a 20, still the 21. there's a 4th one that i got today that i haven't opened yet. we'll see when i get home.

looks like there's a new ce release tonight. i'll give it a shot if the new one doesn't work.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

gtbuzz said:


> nope, not a 20, still the 21. there's a 4th one that i got today that i haven't opened yet. we'll see when i get home.
> 
> looks like there's a new ce release tonight. i'll give it a shot if the new one doesn't work.


so the last receiver i got was an hr-20. that didn't have any of the skipping issues that the 21 had, but unfortunately the hdmi output was on the fritz so i can't keep it. there was an obvious rattle in the box when you move it, as if something was loose or left in there (what's up with the quality control dtv??!?!?!?!?).

i downloaded the ce firmware saturday for the 21-700's and the problems have disappeared :hurah:

wanted to have a 20 but at this point i just want working dtv (i *despise* comcast)! so far so good.


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a cautiously optimistic update to the problem.

As I posted earlier in the thread, I have a 21-700 and am on my 3rd box. My current box, as you would expect had the same horrible and gravely distracting freezing issues, especially when I utilized my remote control (jump ahead, jump back, etc.). I did _not_ download the latest CE firmware, but have noticed what appears to be a dramatic improvement over the past several days. I don't recall any freezing in the past, say, 5 days to a week which is unbelievable. Is anyone else noticing improvement? I watched the entire Super Bowl, for example, using plenty of rewinding and FFing, as you would expect, without an issue.

When I get home today I'll check to see if I received some kind of firmware update and post back. My problems have been well documented with DTV for the past two months, and they had my complaint escalated to some kind of second-tier support team. Maybe they pushed a newer build out to me, I don't know. I'll check back with you all this evening.


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

I hit the freeze on playback issue last night for the first time. I was able to watch shows that recorded yesterday, but shows previously recorded would freeze immediatly upon playback. I was able to use the slip and FF features, but as soon as I went into play mode, it would freeze. (there was a very brief audio each time I went into play mode). 

I recycled the power to the unit and it worked fine after that.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

There is no new firmware for a long time on the HR21-700. Not an NR.
I have to wonder why DTV is so freaking stupid as hell getting rid of Tivo. DTV own stuff is ****. Tivo is the best. We have 2 and they are directivo 35hr one and an 80 hr one from a year later then the 35 hr one. both not one time have had any issues. So that makes me wonder how come DTV is so damn stupid? BUT, I know why! Money! Them greedy *******s. Tivo wants to charge DTV and DTV said f off to Tivo. So now we're stuck with **** instead. 

I wish we all would do a class action since DTV took our choice away from us. 

If DTV wasn't the best HD lineup I'd go elsewhere. Comcast and Dish freaking are **** compared to DTV. Too bad DTV equip sucks.


----------



## thedivine1 (Feb 9, 2008)

1. Just got an HR21 installed on Friday.
2. Saw first signs of trouble on Saturday. One channel remains frozen indefinitely. All resets do not work.
3. Attempted to record some programs.
4. Anything recorded freezes after a couple of seconds of playback.
5. Called DirecTV.
6. Have to wait 2 weeks for a tech to replace it?
7. That's BS.


----------



## dtv200609 (Jan 10, 2008)

thedivine1 said:


> 1. Just got an HR21 installed on Friday.
> 2. Saw first signs of trouble on Saturday. One channel remains frozen indefinitely. All resets do not work.
> 3. Attempted to record some programs.
> 4. Anything recorded freezes after a couple of seconds of playback.
> ...


My guess for item 2 is you will need a replacement. This doesn't sound like the problem others have been reporting in this thread. Actually, I'm not even really sure what a frozen channel means. Is that one satellite input displays a single frame forever, or is it that you are not getting signal on one channel? If the latter, this is unlikely to be a receiver problem, much more likely to be a dish or coax problem.

OTOH, item 4 is exactly the problem we've all seen, and a replacement unit will not fix it unless they happen to send you an HR-20. For this item, the only known fix is to load the cutting-edge (aka CE) beta test software. It looks like they are getting ready to roll this out as it seems quite stable at the moment.


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

sTiVo said:


> I have a cautiously optimistic update to the problem.
> 
> I don't recall any freezing in the past, say, 5 days to a week which is unbelievable. Is anyone else noticing improvement? I watched the entire Super Bowl, for example, using plenty of rewinding and FFing, as you would expect, without an issue.


Well, my problems are back. I called DirecTV again and they transferred me to a Technical team. They asked me to moniter whether the problem is only happening to recorded shows or if it is happening to Live tv also. I honestly don't watch a lot of live tv, but I'll cehck it out and will follow up with that guy this week.

He told me to call in any problems like this so that they can track problems. Seriously, if you are having problems, report it. If they see 20 calls on this today, they will notice.


----------



## thedivine1 (Feb 9, 2008)

dtv200609 said:


> My guess for item 2 is you will need a replacement. This doesn't sound like the problem others have been reporting in this thread. Actually, I'm not even really sure what a frozen channel means. Is that one satellite input displays a single frame forever, or is it that you are not getting signal on one channel? If the latter, this is unlikely to be a receiver problem, much more likely to be a dish or coax problem.
> 
> OTOH, item 4 is exactly the problem we've all seen, and a replacement unit will not fix it unless they happen to send you an HR-20. For this item, the only known fix is to load the cutting-edge (aka CE) beta test software. It looks like they are getting ready to roll this out as it seems quite stable at the moment.


It is the latter. Just one channel. But, for some reason, the unit corrected itself overnight. Both problems were fixed. We'll see how long this lasts and we'll see what happens between now and my scheduled appointment. I hate doing this, but I also opted in for the monthly protection plan. At least until a new software update arrives. I guess we should include Item 7 as something we've all seen too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine is freezing up and it didn't tape anything last night. The screen is just gray on 4 different tapings I had set up last night. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

I had this "several seconds then freeze" issue this morning on my HR21-700. The only unusual
thing that preceded it was the simultaneous recording of two different shows last night when
we went to bed. Live TV was fine this morning but all recorded programs had the problem this
morning. I did a menu reset and the problem went away. I sure hope DirecTV knows what
is causing it and that it will be fixed in the next release. I am on 0x193.


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

My receiver downloaded a new software build (on it's own) last night. You guys probably got it too?! I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## sTiVo (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, here's an interesting update. I had a DTV service person come to the house today. I was inside my 90 day warranty. My Mother in Law was at the house when he arrived (I was not). He looked at my guide and said that he knew what was wrong. He then changed my "favorite" channels back to the default "all channels". He apparently seemed to think that me omitting standard def locals is causing the problem. Now, I gotta tell you. My initial reaction upon hearing this was that I was pretty ticked off that he left it at that. I just wish I was the one home. On the other hand, I'm going to leave it on "all channels" to see how it pans out. You guys are welcome to try it with me *sigh* for what it's worth...

In other news that may or may not be related, I have two old-school directivos that wouldn't reboot after being reset. The both broke at the same time and both froze at 63% of gathering guide data. they both went at the same time for 3 days, the magically the both were fine as of 2 days ago. Possible multiswitch issue causing the issue, and JUST MAYBE causing the problem on the HR21-700 as well. Just throwing it out there in case one of you has a spare multiswitch lying around to see if it my be causing your issues. Stay tuned...


----------



## bullittgt82 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't see any recent posts to this... Has anyone found something that works? I have had 2 HR-21's in the last 2 months, both with the same problem. Almost all recorded content will eventually freeze during playback. The show freezes for a couple seconds, then plays for a couple seconds, etc. The only way to get around it is to reset. Talked to DTV several times, jumped through all their hoops including a reformat. Then they sent out a tech, of course it didn't happen while he was here, but he did replace the unit. Now this new one seems worse than the old one. From what I can tell, the original software was Ox16c with an upgrade to Ox1fe. Getting fed up with this so hopefully someone has found a solution?!?!


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Our HR21-700 has been getting progressively worse since we first got D+ installed on Jan. 8th, 2008.. First thing we noticed was ch. 607 SpeedTV HD would freeze.. 607 SD would be fine, but HD would be frozen.. Only fix was a receiver reset.. This would happen once every few days.. Now it does it at least once a day (if I tune to 607 for any length of time) Also, now some of the remote functions seem to also be getting frozen.. (remote wont do anything) Usually after a few minutes they'll start working again.. Also since Nascar has started and our HOTPASS HD channels also get frozen if we try to record or rewind the race while it's on.. Changing the channel will usually unfreeze this, but any subsequent push of a ff/rr/pause button will once again freeze the picture and audio.. Once it happens it's like that for any/all channels.. Only way to get the record/ff/rr functions back is to "reset" the receiver.. Also, if it "freezes" while recording, if we wait till the rec. finishes, then reset the rx, the recording is there in the "list"and will play back fine... Lots and lots of bugs in these HR21-700's it seems.. And not alot of fixes, from what I've seen..


----------



## noblenoof (Apr 3, 2008)

Shake Well said:


> Go to the "Cutting Edge" forum (in the D* main forum near the bottom) and check out the directions for getting involved. Essentially, you are going to force a firmware update by using the 0 2 4 6 8 method when the beta firmware is available during a specific window of time.


How do you force a download using that code? And when should I use it?


----------



## noblenoof (Apr 3, 2008)

Mickstix said:


> Our HR21-700 has been getting progressively worse since we first got D+ installed on Jan. 8th, 2008.. First thing we noticed was ch. 607 SpeedTV HD would freeze.. 607 SD would be fine, but HD would be frozen.. Only fix was a receiver reset.. This would happen once every few days.. Now it does it at least once a day (if I tune to 607 for any length of time) Also, now some of the remote functions seem to also be getting frozen.. (remote wont do anything) Usually after a few minutes they'll start working again.. Also since Nascar has started and our HOTPASS HD channels also get frozen if we try to record or rewind the race while it's on.. Changing the channel will usually unfreeze this, but any subsequent push of a ff/rr/pause button will once again freeze the picture and audio.. Once it happens it's like that for any/all channels.. Only way to get the record/ff/rr functions back is to "reset" the receiver.. Also, if it "freezes" while recording, if we wait till the rec. finishes, then reset the rx, the recording is there in the "list"and will play back fine... Lots and lots of bugs in these HR21-700's it seems.. And not alot of fixes, from what I've seen..


You will all love me for this. Here are two numbers that you should keep. The forst will get you directly to Level II Tech Support within 5 minutes and the second will get you to the Office of the President, which is open 24/7. Unfortunately becaused of all the problems I have had with my HR21-700 receiver, I have had to use these numbers quite often. I am on my 3rd receiver and have endured 8 service calls since October. That's right - 8 of them!! One guy told me that the problems were due to my brand new Panasonic HDTV being a lemon and he forced me to have a service call with Panasonic, which was a waste of time. Another guy told me that my brand new Monster HDMI cable was bad, so I switched that out. That was a waste of time. He was the same guy that threw cigarette butts all ovber my yard! What a abunch of yo-yo's. Has anyone used Dish TV? Are they any better? These receivers are made in Mexico and China - probably in sweat shops with cheap labor and cheap parts. I heard that the HR21-200's are made by Samsung. Does anyone know if that is true? I have missed dozens of moves and shows because of the lock-ups, the loss of sound, the tiling, ..... you name it. I think I have reset my current receiver over 20 times!

1. 1-877-280-4388
2. 1-800-666-4388


----------



## noblenoof (Apr 3, 2008)

thedivine1 said:


> 1. Just got an HR21 installed on Friday.
> 2. Saw first signs of trouble on Saturday. One channel remains frozen indefinitely. All resets do not work.
> 3. Attempted to record some programs.
> 4. Anything recorded freezes after a couple of seconds of playback.
> ...


You will all love me for this. Here are two numbers that you should keep. The first will get you directly to Level II Tech Support within 5 minutes and the second will get you to the Office of the President, which is open 24/7. Unfortunately becaused of all the problems I have had with my HR21-700 receiver, I have had to use these numbers quite often. I am on my 3rd receiver and have endured 8 service calls since October. That's right - 8 of them!! One guy told me that the problems were due to my brand new Panasonic HDTV being a lemon and he forced me to have a service call with Panasonic, which was a waste of time. Another guy told me that my brand new Monster HDMI cable was bad, so I switched that out. That was a waste of time. He was the same guy that threw cigarette butts all ovber my yard! What a abunch of yo-yo's. Has anyone used Dish TV? Are they any better? These receivers are made in Mexico and China - probably in sweat shops with cheap labor and cheap parts. I heard that the HR21-200's are made by Samsung. Does anyone know if that is true? I have missed dozens of moves and shows because of the lock-ups, the loss of sound, the tiling, ..... you name it. I think I have reset my current receiver over 20 times!

1. 1-877-280-4388
2. 1-800-666-4388


----------

